# What Leopard Gecko Morph is she?? Meant to be patternless eclipse!



## Tink&Chaos

Ok, we bought Summer a few weeks ago now, as a 'Patternless eclipse'
She is now about 8 weeks old & well, displaying more & more patterning lol!!
She has darker brownish patches on her head that get darker with each shed, also on her back she is developing brown spots & marks on her side.

So was just curious, as surely she can't still be a patternless eclipse now...so a 'what' eclipse?? !!!!

This was when we first got her a few weeks ago:



















And these were taken the other day, how she is now:


----------



## MrMike

Patternless stripe eclipse IMO.


----------



## boywonder

my two started off like yours but ended up looking like this









i think they look cooler with a bit of pattern on them, makes them easier to tell appart too lol


----------



## gazz

She's a Eclipse patternless reverse striped.

Eclipse is in refrance to the eye, That is when the iris pattern is black out.

Partial eclipse.









Full eclipse.









This is a reverse striped leo. Yours is called a patternless reverse striped, 
As it lack the stripe down the middle of the back.









A *PATTERNLESS* is i differant morph all together.


----------



## Tink&Chaos

> Patternless stripe eclipse IMO.


Thank you MrMike...as always, there to help me out!! :2thumb:



> boywondermy two started off like yours but ended up looking like this


Awww they are gorgeous   and thank you again for helping with your advice. I love a bit more patterning too, to be honest. When they started appearing on her head, I was happy!! Hmmm...think I need your two now....:whistling2:



> gazzShe's a Eclipse patternless reverse striped.
> 
> Eclipse is in refrance to the eye, That is when the iris pattern is black out.


Thank you Gazz. Sorry I didn't explain properly, I knew she was still eclipse (as have quite a few in our collection now lol) Was just totally confused by the patternless part....seeing as she started developing patterns...I couldn't work out how she could still be a patternless- eclipse...so I thought an eclipse what?!
But thank you for the very clear explanation  I appreciate it.


----------



## nuttybabez

Yep, patternless stripe eclipse. I still shorten it to patternless eclipse cos its easier to say


----------



## Tink&Chaos

LOL I'm with you there Nuttybabez...hmmm wouldn't it be good if Boywonder's 2 patternless stripe eclipses were males...one for each of our twin girlies  Gorgeous babies they'd have:flrt:


----------



## nuttybabez

I have got a stripe eclipse with solid black eyes for my girlie. Hopefully should get some stripey eclipse babies and some patternless stripe eclipse babies from them when they both grow up  Very exciting!


----------



## Tink&Chaos

Me too :Na_Na_Na_Na: LOL!!! Well Malachi is going to be one very busy boy.
You know what will come next don't you? ...We will be comparing stripes or lack of !!! (come next year anyways):2thumb:


----------

